# Simular batería de blackberry



## Ediolot (May 14, 2013)

Buenas, me han "regalado" una blackberry 8110 de las que sobraban, pero tiene la batería rota. Mi idea es ponerla a funcionar con una fuente de alimentación, sacando 3.7V (los que da la batería) de una fuente de 5V usando 2 diodos.

El problema es que se queja de que no tiene batería y no arranca. El hueco de la bateria tiene por un lado 4 pines, el positivo y el negativo que son los que he conectado y otros dos que dejo al aire (también e probado a unirlos al negativo o al positivo), a su derecha hay un pequeño cuadradito que me imagino que será algo así como un sensor de temperatura; y por el otro lado hay dos pequeños círculos metálicos que no tengo idea de para que sirven.

He mirado en internet y dicen que no se puede encender una blackberry sin batería, y que es así en general con todos los smartphones, pero me gustaría saber si realmente puedo engañar al móvil para que piense que sí que tiene.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2013)

Te fijaste por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ilas-celulares-aplicaciones-68037/index2.html


----------



## elaficionado (May 14, 2013)

Hola.

Prueba esto.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ediolot (May 18, 2013)

Gracias a los dos, estuve mirando el tema ese pero no pude sacar nada en claro para usarlo con el teléfono. 

Eleaficionado, con el circuito que pusiste el teléfono no da para encender, sólo si quito uno de los diodos pero igualmente sigue apareciendo la misma imagen en la pantalla y el móvil me ignora


----------



## SKYFALL (May 19, 2013)

No has probado adaptarle una bateria de otro celular? es mas facil y hay mas posibilidad que funcione.


----------



## jamesoro (May 19, 2013)

hace rato vi en un pos que se podian cambiar las pilas de las lapto por otras similares conservando el ci original pero nunca realize la prueba, alguno lo realizo??


----------



## switchxxi (May 19, 2013)

Hola... 3.7v es de una batería muerta (descargada), las baterias de Litio-ion, cuando están cargaras tienen una tensión de 4.1v - 4.2v.

Si quieres estar del lado seguro prueba tratar de conseguir una tensión de 4v para alimentar el celular y debería salir andando.


----------



## casascesar (Dic 1, 2015)

soy un jubilado de la marina - soy nuevo en la comunidad - voy a probar el circuito diseñado por elaficionado alimentado con una fuente de poder regulable.


----------



## casascesar (Dic 1, 2015)

si funciona - pero con una pequeña variante: R2 de 470 Ohm - agradecido


----------

